# Turn That Plane Around!



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Flight diverted after woman discovers her husband is cheating on her


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Advantage: Face ID


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Flight diverted after woman discovers her husband is cheating on her


She waited for the perfect opportunity to get into his phone, and she found it! Technology has made it easier to both cheat and to be caught.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

NEW AIRLINE RULES: No Carry ons... including phones!!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

So 200 people get inconvenienced and operations at multiple airports get disrupted because this couple couldn't keep their **** together. Nice.

On a related note, here's an interesting article. It seems the trend away from marriage may not be strictly a western phenomenon.
More women in Iran are forgoing marriage. One reason? The men aren&apos;t good enough - LA Times

as is a rise in cheating
Dispatch | A Cheating State of Mind - Tehran Bureau | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

leon2100 said:


> NEW AIRLINE RULES: No Carry ons... including phones!!!


Carry-on baggage can no longer include your spouse.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

Gives "check your baggage" a whole new meaning.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

He may have cheated, but assault on an airliner and failure to follow flight attendant instructions are serious crimes in most countries. She will be the one to end up in prison. 

Not unreasonable - airliners cost >>$10K/hour to operate. She cost other people a LOT of money. 

Not the right way to deal with the situation.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

john117 said:


> Advantage: Face ID


You know what they say about a face.

A face that no mirror could reflect without breaking.

On face recognition.
What about a life sized, high pixel photograph? 
Would that unlock the phone?

Technology is safe until the next crook figures how to hack it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> So 200 people get inconvenienced and operations at multiple airports get disrupted because this couple couldn't keep their **** together. Nice.
> 
> On a related note, here's an interesting article. It seems the trend away from marriage may not be strictly a western phenomenon.
> More women in Iran are forgoing marriage. One reason? The men aren&apos;t good enough - LA Times
> ...


I don't blame the women who don't want to marry in Iran. In that country a man can tell his wife whether or not she can work, if she can even walk outside of the house. He can also legally beat her. On top of that Iran allows for polygamy and temporary marriage. We call it prostitution. They call it "temporary marriage" which can last as short as an hour or some other time frame. And a man is not required to tell his wife of all his 'temporary marriages. It basically legitimizes adultery and prostitution.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I don't blame the women who don't want to marry in Iran. In that country a man can tell his wife whether or not she can work, if she can even walk outside of the house. He can also legally beat her. On top of that Iran allows for polygamy and temporary marriage. We call it prostitution. They call it "temporary marriage" which can last as short as an hour or some other time frame. And a man is not required to tell his wife of all his 'temporary marriages. It basically legitimizes adultery and prostitution.


I agree completely. What I found interesting about the articles is that women are actually choosing not to marry--which is great under these circumstances--I was under the impression the generally had no say at all in the matter. It's good to see some do.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> You know what they say about a face.
> 
> A face that no mirror could reflect without breaking.
> 
> ...


I'm working on face id as we speak . A good system is fairly hard to defeat reliably.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Pretty ingenious of her to swipe the fingerprint while sleeping!! Not so friendly skies anymore!!


----------

